# Not Trains, But Found During Train Collection Pick-Up…



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Went to a train collection pick-up the other day, and this old guy was also into scratch building ships and boats….he did amazing work!

They were all remote controlled, and all have been in the water….


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Fantastic ships. Very nice!!!


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Wow! Those are fantastic! Are they modeled after actual ships, or are they just imagined and built? Amazing talent.


----------



## Xrperry (Aug 10, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

JeffHurl said:


> Wow! Those are fantastic! Are they modeled after actual ships, or are they just imagined and built? Amazing talent.


Most were modelled after real ships….


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Old_Hobo said:


> Most were modelled after real ships….


Which one did he give you?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, we didn’t take any boats, but they are up for the taking….he said his sons don’t want them, so he wants to make sure they end up with someone who appreciates them, or they’ll end up in a dumpster….


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I like that PT boat down front.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Old_Hobo said:


> Well, we didn’t take any boats, but they are up for the taking….he said his sons don’t want them, so he wants to make sure they end up with someone who appreciates them, or they’ll end up in a dumpster….


That would be a shame.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Indeed…..the train store owner I was helping said he was going to discuss taking the boats as well…..


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I thought the carrier in the first shot was USS Langley at first, but after looking into it it’s the USS Nommaney Bay (CVE-79). Very nice.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I think you mean USS Ommaney Bay…..


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I had and built the PT 109, large motorized model.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Old_Hobo said:


> Well, we didn’t take any boats, but they are up for the taking….he said his sons don’t want them, so he wants to make sure they end up with someone who appreciates them, or they’ll end up in a dumpster….


That would be a shame! You mean his kids would toss them?
He ought to sell them, he could get a good buck for them.
I wonder if the paddle wheel actually powers the 2 while in the water?
Quite a collection of work.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes, believe it or not, that is what he said, the kids would toss them….

I do believe that the paddle wheels do power the boats that have them….this guy wouldn’t accept his boats to not operate the way the real ones do….he was a stickler for authenticity….

It will be interesting to see what arrangement the train store owner and the boat man come to as regards price….


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Telling him they would toss them is pretty harsh but the sons may be doing him a favor by forcing him to sell and get some cash for something they obviously don't want. If so, they should be making every effort to help him sell especially if the train collector is interested.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Could very well be that the children resent the collection. It amazes me how common it is for children to resent things their parents do when the children perceive it as "squandering" their inheritance.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

That would be a pretty sad scenario, for sure….


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

JeffHurl said:


> Could very well be that the children resent the collection. It amazes me how common it is for children to resent things their parents do when the children perceive it as "squandering" their inheritance.


That’s the self entitled generation we live in, I never expected any kind of inheritance, my parents earned it, it’s theres to do with as they please, I work with a guy who basically excommunicated his dad because he sold off his vintage 37 Harley, my coworker has been bragging about inheriting that bike as long as I’ve known him, I thought it was kinda funny


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

That's how I got my all original 39 Chevy Master Deluxe. After the father passed, no one in the family wanted it...I DID... so I bought it,lol!!


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

They are realy nice models. Most appear to be models of real ships, like tha tNantucket lighthouse ship or the Ommaney Bay escort carrier. I recognize some of them as remote control ship kits I have seen advertised and one far in the background of the final photo as one I have assembled too.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Sweet ride


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

I like that escort carrier also.

The CASABLANCA - class was the largest class of Escort Aircraft Carriers ever built and consisted of 50 ships which were built by Kaiser Shipbuilding in Vancouver, Washington. This class was a classic example of the United States' economic potential during WW II because all 50 ships were laid down, launched and commissioned within one year.
The nickname "Jeep Carriers" for these small aircraft carriers did not refer to their size but to the high frequency of their construction. It only took between 3 1/2 and 8 months to complete one carrier.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

The Casablanca class is my favorite carrier class of WWII, partly because they were great ships for their size but mostly because of the genius and hard work it took to build, crew and deploy so many in so few years. Each could operate no more than 24 planes, but cumulatively the 50 members of the class could operate 1,200 - by margin of two to one, more planes than all nine carriers the US had on Dec. 7 1941 could operate. 
The Casablanca's were smaller the Bogue class escort carriers (45 made, based on cargo ship hulls) and only half the displacement of the larger Sangamon class (only four made, based on tanker hulls) but they were far superior because they were designed to be warships, and not converted civilian ship hulls. They were slightly longer and had two elevators compared to the Bogues's one, which made a big difference, but more important, the framing, subdivision contingency systems and equipment standards were all built to military standards - they were more far more surviveable in battle and could be worked harder with fewer breakdowns.
I have models of three of the five classes of escort carrier that fought in WWII. This is the St. Lo, which survived a battle with the Japanese surface fleet including Yamato, but succumbed to a Kamikaze near the end of the war. It is 1:350 scale - far smaller than the model in the photo earlier in this thread. The ship behind it is the Saratoga.









Interesting about the word Jeep, Maddog. I had never heard that reason for the term "Jeep" carrier before, but it makes sense. I had always understood it was just applied generaly because they were small and plentiful, and used for all manner of duty - all like the Jeep. My Dad's oldest brother was a naval aviator during WWII and temporarily air group commander on the Casablanca class _Corregidore _and then the CVL _San Jacinto (_during the time George H. W. Bush served on it) and evetually captain of one of the big Forrestal class after the war. He used the word "jeep" as a verb for his time in the on the _Corregidore,_ as "on one way to the Kwakalein my air group's 24 planes were stowed in the hangar deck and our flight deck was completely filled with 50 replacements we were jeeping out to Marine air corp squadrons based on the islands."


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Most of the earlier Bogue class ships were sent to the British Navy under the Lend Lease Program.


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

If he's interested in selling the ships; I would be interested.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

flyernut said:


> That's how I got my all original 39 Chevy Master Deluxe. After the father passed, no one in the family wanted it...I DID... so I bought it,lol!!
> View attachment 567005
> View attachment 567006


Dad has a '38, nice car!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Flyernut that car still looks as nice as when you first posted it.

Kenny


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

It’s a beaut!


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Old_Hobo said:


> Well, we didn’t take any boats, but they are up for the taking….he said his sons don’t want them, so he wants to make sure they end up with someone who appreciates them, or they’ll end up in a dumpster….


The trouble today is that if it isn't some sort of electronic whirly gig "kids" have no interest and no appreciation for craftsmanship and even less of history. Even if a person doesn't have an interest in ships, at least they should be able to appreciate attention to detail and the effort it took.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I agree !


----------

